
The Effect of Zoning on Housing Prices – Research from Australia's Reserve Bank [pdf] - sien
https://www.rba.gov.au/publications/rdp/2018/pdf/rdp2018-03.pdf
======
hughpt
A week after Grattan published a comprehensive report into housing
affordability.

[https://grattan.edu.au/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/901-Housin...](https://grattan.edu.au/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/901-Housing-affordability.pdf)

